# One item of hand luggage restriction to be lifted



## Keitht (Jan 4, 2008)

... but that's the end of the good news.  The government has announced that the restriction on a single item of hand luggage is to be lifted later this month.  The bad news is that some airports say they will continue to operate this restriction at security due to a shortage of trained security staff.  In addition to that some airlines are saying they will also continue to impose this limit.  The only result I can foresee is one of total chaos.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 6, 2008)

The link here will take you to a BBC News story providing more detail of which airports, or in some instances which terminals, will be implementing the new rules.


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Keith. I"m planning on flying from Heathrow in June and was hoping they would lift the restrictions to include at least a pocketbook size bag in addition to the regulation size carryon suitcase. I'm relieved


----------



## Keitht (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to ensure that travellers remain totally confused, some airlines are retaining the one item of hand luggage restriction.  These include EasyJet and Ryanair but there may be others as well.  Check the specific airlines and airports before travelling!


----------



## dmharris (Jan 6, 2008)

I understand the need for security, but what about situations when students are studying in Europe for an entire semester?  The airline's limits are not practical for a four to five month visit when there is a change in seasons = different clothes.  Just venting!  AND if you ship things to the student (like their winter coat,etc.), they are TAXED on the items they receive.  Let's hope the USPS doesn't think that's a good idea here!


----------



## Keitht (Jan 6, 2008)

The restrictions we are talking about are on hand luggage, not checked bags.  Each airline has it's own limits on those and they are nothing to do with security.


----------

